# CAADX (2015 or 2016) ...max tire size *with* full coverage fenders?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

*CAADX (2015 or newer) ...max tire size *with* full coverage fenders?*

Anyone using a recent CAADX with full coverage fenders? I'm looking specifically at the 2015 or newer CAADX 105 Disc, and something like the SKS Stingray, Longboard, or Bluemels fenders.

Need to know if there's still enough clearance for a 35c tire with the fenders installed.

Thanks.


----------

